

Ask HN: Another support App?  - sammville

I am trying to evaluate the support app market and hoping for some feedback. I have some issues with support apps right now and i hope to address them if i decide to work on one.<p>I want to know what issues you face with support apps. Would help me decide if i have something tangible to work on. Thanks HN
======
Thomaschaaf
What do you mean by support app?

I am currently working on a startup called suplify (<http://suplify.me>) . One
of our goals is to simplify support in many different aspects by bringing
together the messages you receive, with the contact information of your
customers aswell as basic task managment.

Think about what you can do differently from the rest and if ask people. If
they like the idea or would even be willing to pay then you've probably got a
product.. but remember I am probably your competition :P

~~~
sammville
Yeah i have thought of that. I think i would go for it.

